# Using PC to play HD Movies on TV... Problems



## The1NamedMarc (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

I currently have a Compaq CQ5504F with the following specs:

AMD Sempron 2.7ghz
Integrated Gforce 6150se
3gb ram
250watt power supply

(I know it's not great but it's what I have to work with right now  )


When streaming videos from my computer to my HDTV, wired through cat5, HD videos (both 720 and 1080) will load slowly. Usually videos greater than 4gb tend to start after 20-30 seconds and then play for another 20-30 seconds before buffering again. Standard definition, Xvid/avi, files will load no problem. Some, however, still tend to not run smoothly.

Is this due to my CPU, ram, video card? Or is it because of my media server, homegroup, which goes through the XBox 360?

If it is due to the computer, what should be my main upgrade? (Besides the entire computer! :tongue: )

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You just don't have the horsepower. The system itself is more suited towards office work.


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you can play it smoothly on your PC but choppy while Streaming, I think the problem should be with the network and/or your HDTV cannot decode fast enough.


----------

